# SQL Server ODBC Port Filtering on a DMZ



## ReddogCA (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a problem with my MS Server 2003 on the DMZ network requesting an ODBC connection to another MS Server 2003 on my trusted network with SQL Server 2000.
The DMZ server has its ODBC configured to use port 1433 which is the standard port for MS_SQL_Server.
I made a rule on the Firewall to allow port 1433 in order for incoming and outgoing traffic from the DMZ to reach the SQL Server on the trusted network.
But it does not work because the DMZ Server makes the ODBC connection request with a dynamic port number (it changes port numbers every time).
The good news is that the MS Server 2003 on my trusted network with SQL Server 2000 listens with port 1433, as configured.
I verified this with the "netstat" command.
The ODBC connection only works when I allow "Any" ports from the DMZ to the trusted network.
But, by doing this it will disavow the use of the firewall.
My question is...how can I force the MS Server 2003 on the DMZ to make the request with a static port number instead of a dynamic port number?


----------

